# Where do people come up with these prices?



## Danny the schwinn freak (Nov 5, 2019)

At least it’s the rare sea foam green color. 

https://tucson.craigslist.org/bik/d/tucson-vintage-schwinn-banana-seat-bike/7013838080.html Vintage Schwinn Banana Seat Bike


----------



## rideahiggins (Nov 5, 2019)

The 0 button on there keyboard sticks and when you hit it once it's like you hit it three times.


----------



## Danny the schwinn freak (Nov 5, 2019)

rideahiggins said:


> The 0 button on there keyboard sticks and when you hit it once it's like you hit it three times.



Ok now that makes sense. Hahaha


----------



## John G04 (Nov 5, 2019)

rideahiggins said:


> The 0 button on there keyboard sticks and when you hit it once it's like you hit it three times.




Don’t think there was a need for the zero button anyway lol


----------



## Danny the schwinn freak (Nov 5, 2019)

John G04 said:


> Don’t think there was a need for the zero button anyway lol



It’s worth $10, lol.


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Nov 5, 2019)




----------



## morton (Nov 6, 2019)

They propably watch too much cable tv where everything is rare, valuable, priceless, one of a kind, and worth thousands!  Maybe they should get a buddy who knows everything there is to know about bikes to run over to their house and tell them what it's worth!


----------



## Saving Tempest (Nov 6, 2019)

As I always say, quarterly taxes are due soon, time to go yutzy and isn't it still pretty warm in the Sonoran desert?

It's like televangelism, it involves faith and a lot of money.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Nov 6, 2019)

They see American Restoration Show


----------



## Saving Tempest (Nov 6, 2019)

To people on CL and ebay, 'vintage' means it looks like something old or it's older than last week.


----------



## phantom (Nov 6, 2019)

Danny the schwinn freak said:


> At least it’s the rare sea foam green color.
> 
> https://tucson.craigslist.org/bik/d/tucson-vintage-schwinn-banana-seat-bike/7013838080.html Vintage Schwinn Banana Seat Bike



 Just scroll through the unsold items listed on the forum for a real eye opener on prices.


----------



## BLWNMNY (Nov 6, 2019)

WetDogGraphix said:


> View attachment 1090875



Floyd! Did you snatch it up!


----------



## island schwinn (Nov 6, 2019)

the seller doesn't realize you can't put a decimal on the price in the listing.


----------



## Igor (Nov 9, 2019)

I think it's based on how much they owe to American Express/visa.


----------

